# 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

_Modified by Weak VR at 6:01 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

perhaps you should give some info on the motor setup, and the goal for it.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (TBT-Syncro)*

added


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

Why add cams when your not going to use a big turbo ?
Big turbo (500-700hp) = high rpms to keep a decent rpm range with power then you need cams to keep the engine breating above 7000rpm.

Normal size 500ish turbo you dont need cams.
They will only make your power range shorter and give your setup more turbo lag.

Oem cams seem to work fine until you start to hit full boost at 5500ish








Then a 262,268,272 284 or whater your power goal require.

Im going to run a 284/260 for my car when my oem cams start to choke, but for the moment high boost and 8000rpm seem to be fine.
Im scared of getting a car that dies when i launch it on the track http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

ran shcrick 248's with a custom turbo setup and c2 stg2 software.
worked quite well.
[email protected] at Kinetic Dyno.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (BORA-Nos)*











_Modified by Weak VR at 6:01 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

Im about to buy the very same kit. "Kinetic stage 3" with an extra Wallbro pump.
So the C2 that comes with that kit have room for cams?
Ive been thinking off Autotech 262 or DOUGHERTY 260 cams..
What ive been reading the DSR 256 cams are working really well with "small" turboed VR6's..


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Norwegian-VR6)*

[










_Modified by Weak VR at 6:01 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## Pow3r Hour (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

i run autotech 262's with my setup, and have no issues what so ever. It doesnt create more lag either.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

Im thinking off 15-16 psi. But not sure wich cams. Need to ship them over here aswell. See that the SP cams are 375,- Thats not bad
Maybe be getting a set off them then.
But can will I get enought fuel with 15-16psi?
Im SO unsecure about the C2 chip, that it will run like crap on my European car... I guess time will show. Running 3" DP by the way.
Cant wait


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Im thinking off 15-16 psi. But not sure wich cams. Need to ship them over here aswell. See that the SP cams are 375,- Thats not bad
Maybe be getting a set off them then.
But can will I get enought fuel with 15-16psi?
Im SO unsecure about the C2 chip, that it will run like crap on my European car... I guess time will show. Running 3" DP by the way.
Cant wait

At 15psi do not bother.
It will decrease performance of your car and get a non streetable performance range and push tq ~1000rpm


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*











_Modified by Weak VR at 6:01 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_At 15psi do not bother.
It will decrease performance of your car and get a non streetable performance range and push tq ~1000rpm


I would LOVE to have my tq peak moved 1k rpm up the band. 400lb/ft @ 3900 rpm isn't good on the street.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*

Get better tires








I think 20psi is perfect for driving to "work boost"
Do your car pull unitl redline 7300-7500?
If it does and you move tq peak 1000rpm then 8000rpm is what you need to get better performance.
Otherwise the turbo is to small and cams will give you less TQ and less top hp due to the problem is the turbo
Short powerband suck.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

Foffa correct me if I am wrong but isn't Kinetics Stage III an outright bigger turbo and not the stage 1 and 2 T3/T4? Also what does Schimmel recommend the creator of this post do? From what I have heard Bill is very knowledgeable on this subject. I am curious what lets say DSR256's or Schrick 248's would do on smaller turbo's. Good luck.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Foffa correct me if I am wrong but isn't Kinetics Stage III an outright bigger turbo and not the stage 1 and 2 T3/T4? Also what does Schimmel recommend the creator of this post do? From what I have heard Bill is very knowledgeable on this subject. I am curious what lets say DSR256's or Schrick 248's would do on smaller turbo's. Good luck.

easy to calculate
you will lose power until 4000-4500rpm.
The gain on the N/A will be multiplied by boost.
On a Vr6 with typhical 155Whp OEM N/A
7psi=224whp on pump
256*+7psi =239whp on pump and a couple of hudred $$$ spent.
*BUT 11psi is FREE* and will give you *271WHP*


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Foffa correct me if I am wrong but isn't Kinetics Stage III an outright bigger turbo and not the stage 1 and 2 T3/T4? Also what does Schimmel recommend the creator of this post do? From what I have heard Bill is very knowledgeable on this subject. I am curious what lets say DSR256's or Schrick 248's would do on smaller turbo's. Good luck.

The turbo is the same wetehr its a stage 1,2, or 3...
however on the stage 2, they give you a different intake side with a curves end, so the piping can get away from the intake manifold..


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weak VR* »_
stock c2 chip?
I already talked to chris at c2 about using autotech 262's with the chip, he said it would be ok...
another reason im puting cams in right away, is because my motor is out, and getting a full rebuild

Stock C2 chip.
T62 turbo, 3" turbo back, no cat.


----------



## sparkalot (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (BORA-Nos)*

im using autotech 262's and im loving the TQ


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (BORA-Nos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BORA-Nos* »_
Stock C2 chip.
T62 turbo, 3" turbo back, no cat.

what about it?


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*

Mild cams like the AT or SP's will slow spool slightly. Not a big problem with the Kinetics kit since it spools pretty damn fast. But mid range and top end will have a nice bump. 
It depends on what you want. 
Fast spool with torque dropping off quickly in the higher RPM's
or
Slightly spooler spool with torque continuing past peak without the huge drop off.
For me, I think mild cams are a great upgrade for a boosted car on the street.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Band-Aid)*











_Modified by Weak VR at 6:02 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_Mild cams like the AT or SP's will slow spool slightly. Not a big problem with the Kinetics kit since it spools pretty damn fast. But mid range and top end will have a nice bump. 
It depends on what you want. 
Fast spool with torque dropping off quickly in the higher RPM's
or
Slightly spooler spool with torque continuing past peak without the huge drop off.
For me, I think mild cams are a great upgrade for a boosted car on the street. 

Boost will push the TQ peak.
If you run 2bar it will push peak wery high (still with more down low) due to flow caracteristic change with higher induction pressure.
So if you dont peak at 7000rpm yougot to small exhaust housing or little boost.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*











_Modified by Weak VR at 6:02 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weak VR* »_im not looking to build the block for boost, or have a crap load of boost. 400whp will be enough for me.
or i hope it will be...


head spacer and rest OEM = 30psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So the sky is the limit .
NO arp , no nothing and it will survive 7500rpm/30psi for year and years with proper OEM ecu tuning.
8000rpm is ok with upgraded springs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weak VR* »_im not looking to build the block for boost, or have a crap load of boost. 400whp will be enough for me.
or i hope it will be...


Ah I remember saying that as well.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*











_Modified by Weak VR at 6:02 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

Tq loss you said? Here is an old z engineering dyno with dsr 256 cams added, from DSR's website.








Makes me feel like they might work a little too good for a vr6t in the ~4k rpm range and might even raise peak tq, but the 263s would probably be a little better geared for high rpm. If I ever install cams I'll do a before/after dyno at different boost levels to see what they do. The schimmel cams are less money also, so I'd probably just go with them.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

interesting...
im getting the 263s for sure, that way i "hopefully" dont have to rip apart the motor anymore


----------



## BORA-Nos (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Weak VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Weak VR* »_
what about it?

you asked if I was running a stock C2 chip, I answered....


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (BORA-Nos)*

We are probably goiong to be doing some testing with the Autotech 262s on our car. We already had them in there, made 13 more wheel on pump at the same boost than we made on race gas without the cams. 480 on race gas, 19 pounds, GT42RS, vs. 493 at 19 pounds on pump with the cams. I tune in about 8 degrees of advance when running race gas, probably good for about 30 wheel. That was with a BVH too.
Had a little mishap, so a stock head is on the car now, with stock cams. We'll see what kind of numbers we get, then put the 262s back in and dyno again. This is on a built 2.9 running Haltech E11 with ls1 ignition coils, huge turbo etc etc etc... but it will still show the gains or lack there of with the cams at somewhat modest power levels. I am expecting to see a fairly healthy increase with them installed, especially when coupled with the price of the cams... not like the old days when we had to pay 800 bucks for a set of cams.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tq loss you said? Here is an old z engineering dyno with dsr 256 cams added, from DSR's website.








Makes me feel like they might work a little too good for a vr6t in the ~4k rpm range and might even raise peak tq, but the 263s would probably be a little better geared for high rpm. If I ever install cams I'll do a before/after dyno at different boost levels to see what they do. The schimmel cams are less money also, so I'd probably just go with them.


That dynospot dyno is so fake.
A camshaft makear that can add power from 1000rpm to redline need to get the *NOBEL PRICE* because this is not how it works when you alter flow.
Opening area+ valve accelertion + lift + separation is what you can fiddle with and gettin similar power from such low rpm is not going to happend.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_

That dynospot dyno is so fake.
A camshaft makear that can add power from 1000rpm to redline need to get the *NOBEL PRICE* because this is not how it works when you alter flow.
Opening area+ valve accelertion + lift + separation is what you can fiddle with and gettin similar power from such low rpm is not going to happend.


WTF are you talking about? Are you a moron or something?
That dyno plot doesnt show any more power being made at 1000rpm. It shows that there was no loss in low end or mid range. No "moving torque up 1000rpm's"
Even Billy can prove to you that mild cams work and work well. Why up boost pressure when you can improve flow?


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_

WTF are you talking about? Are you a moron or something?
That dyno plot doesnt show any more power being made at 1000rpm. It shows that there was no loss in low end or mid range. No "moving torque up 1000rpm's"
Even Billy can prove to you that mild cams work and work well. Why up boost pressure when you can improve flow?

When opening area and valve acceleration is changed the harmonic pulse strenght will change event though its the same port area.
*So its impossible to get the exact same hp. for a total area.*
And when you improve flow with adding more adv duration and lift or change port area or runner lenght all modification will NOT improve flow over the total range.
The harmonical pulses can only be used for short rpm area and total flow calculated is always made for sa specific area and in billys case his engine (a drag engine) whant to have HP between 5500-8000rpm beacuse his turbo operate in that area and flow more then the head can take.
Thats why they work well for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

And DSR are still selling MK3 cams for MK4 cars








Great idea when MK4 use cam compensation and mk3 use runner compensation










_Modified by foffa2002 at 2:25 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foffa2002* »_That dynospot dyno is so fake.



That Dynospot dyno is of my car, and it definitely isn't fake. Nice try though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*

VR6 spec Intake valve flow area is ~1176mm² were tha gas leave the intake valve
edge and going from a OEM 240degr cam with 10.2mm lift to a 262 11,2mm lift and
similar cam acceleartion ramp up to the full lift will result in intake gas
speed *99,22m/s vs 90,36M/S.*Going from a 240* 10.2 to a 262 11.2mm cam with similar .050 lift and
acceleration will push TQ peak with 400-700rpm teoreticly.

3rd and 4th Pulse will have their peak between 3800-5500rpm with OEM 420mm
runners,port area and duration on N/A and this will reflect on how much exhaust
gas it will ba able to produce to spin the turbo.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_VR6 spec Intake valve flow area is ~1176mm² were tha gas leave the intake valve
edge and going from a OEM 240degr cam with 10.2mm lift to a 262 11,2mm lift and
similar cam acceleartion ramp up to the full lift will result in intake gas
speed *99,22m/s vs 90,36M/S.*Going from a 240* 10.2 to a 262 11.2mm cam with similar .050 lift and
acceleration will push TQ peak with 400-700rpm teoreticly.

3rd and 4th Pulse will have their peak between 3800-5500rpm with OEM 420mm
runners,port area and duration on N/A and this will reflect on how much exhaust
gas it will ba able to produce to spin the turbo.



You can fling numbers and theory all you want. The fact remains that I was in the car for that dyno, and there were at least 10 witnesses, including Garrett Lim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

You can fling numbers and theory all you want. The fact remains that I was in the car for that dyno, and there were at least 10 witnesses, including Garrett Lim. 

Looks more like a dyno problem.
Did you switch the cams on the dyno ?
Nrs ?
Its physics and its not extrema like NASA.
Its just simple math for car tuning


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks more like a dyno problem.
Did you switch the cams on the dyno ?
Nrs ?
Its physics and its not extrema like NASA.
Its just simple math for car tuning


Cams switched on the dyno. It made another 25whp over that with a software change later in the day, as well. No loss *anywhere* on my car or on a few others done on the same day.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*

Nice to see such huge difference VS that crappy DSR dyno
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3028107


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

Jesus H. Christ. Will just give it up? How long can you beat a dead horse? 
We're talking mk3 engines here, not mk4's. Also, who cares about losing some low end torque? If you care about that so much, go buy a freakin TDI. 
That guy made another 25whp/20wtq at 6500rpm. I dont know about you but when Im driving hard, I tend to shift in the higher RPM's and with another 25whp/20wtq on tap in the upper RPM range, its going to make you accelerate faster. 

In the end aftermarket cams work for N/A or FI. They're not for everyone but for most of us, another 50whp at 6500 rpm at 10psi would be a worth while upgrade. So, theyre not for you. Thats fine, youve made your point over and over and over again. Its tiring to hear you say the same sh*t in every thread about VR cams.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Band-Aid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Band-Aid* »_Jesus H. Christ. Will just give it up? How long can you beat a dead horse? 
We're talking mk3 engines here, not mk4's. Also, who cares about losing some low end torque? If you care about that so much, go buy a freakin TDI. 
That guy made another 25whp/20wtq at 6500rpm. I dont know about you but when Im driving hard, I tend to shift in the higher RPM's and with another 25whp/20wtq on tap in the upper RPM range, its going to make you accelerate faster. 

In the end aftermarket cams work for N/A or FI. They're not for everyone but for most of us, another 50whp at 6500 rpm at 10psi would be a worth while upgrade. So, theyre not for you. Thats fine, youve made your point over and over and over again. Its tiring to hear you say the same sh*t in every thread about VR cams.

SOME people might wanna learn something.
*Its not black magic!*
But still you want to be stupid and you do not have a clue how to calculate flow or predict how the turbo engine or N/A will performe http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BUT when dynos like the "inhouse" one appears and its agains all laws of physics and no one tend to even understand it you still want to *HIDE* facts and tuning tricks for the VR.

So you can shut up and let OTHERS learn how stuff works.


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:10 AM 1-16-2007_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

So you prefer stock cams on FI VR6 Foffa?
I guess its abit diffrence on what you wanna have the engine to perform. Its very tempting to buy cams in theUS, because their prices are half from what we have in Scandinavia.. And I guees they give some more power up in the higher rpm range...


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
BUT when dynos like the "inhouse" one appears and its agains all laws of physics and no one tend to even understand it you still want to *HIDE* facts and tuning tricks for the VR.

So you can shut up and let OTHERS learn how stuff works.


Looks like you need the lesson. Who do you think you are? I'll tell you one thing, you need to stop acting like the caped crusader or vr6 tuning. You're way off base on this one, and need to give up. That isn't an "inhouse" dyno. It is of my personal car, and is posted with my permission. 
-The cams were switched on the dyno
-The runs were back to back
-There was no software change
-There were at least 4 backup runs to support it
-Stop tuning with a calculator and the internet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Looks like you need the lesson. Who do you think you are? I'll tell you one thing, you need to stop acting like the caped crusader or vr6 tuning. You're way off base on this one, and need to give up. That isn't an "inhouse" dyno. It is of my personal car, and is posted with my permission. 
-The cams were switched on the dyno
-The runs were back to back
-There was no software change
-There were at least 4 backup runs to support it
-Stop tuning with a calculator and the internet

The only back to back dynos on the net that show that type of "no loss" are the ones on the DSR home page


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The only back to back dynos on the net that show that type of "no loss" are the ones on the DSR home page


Fine. You win. My car is made fom alien technology. I've been trying to hide it all this time, but you have forced me out. My concrete info is no match for your calculator and internet tuning lessons.


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Fine. You win. My car is made fom alien technology. I've been trying to hide it all this time, but you have forced me out. My concrete info is no match for your calculator and internet tuning lessons. 


Hahahah
Internet tuning lessons FTW!!!!!!1111!!!1!1


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The only back to back dynos on the net that show that type of "no loss" are the ones on the DSR home page

how about you post some back to back dynos backing up all of your math claims?
he's talked, and backed it up, so far you've just done the talking.


----------



## Weak VR (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (TBT-Syncro)*

all this from a simple question..lol....
im getting the SP 263's. cause bill is the ****


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The only back to back dynos on the net that show that type of "no loss" are the ones on the DSR home page









What are you comparing the dyno to. What other dyno(s). The ONE in the thread you posted, where he also changed other things on the car?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 ([email protected])*

















not exactly the same setup, but heres my car with 262's and 94 octane at 4.5 psi verus phatvw's car, stock cams, 91 octane at 6 psi. Same turbo, tuning, non ic'd. notice my peak hp is ~300 rpms later. hope it helps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 12v VR6 TURBO Cam Choice SP263 vs Autotech 262 (Soupuh)*

your car is producing 25whp more at 2500rpm








Any other mk4 dyno with same charger?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

other way around- phatvw's car is making 25 whp more at 2500 rpms. could that be due to the 1.5 more psi he was making at that point? (my car spools fully by 2500 rpms at this level)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Soupuh)*

Ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But even if the blue is OEM cam its strange how the curves dont add up anywere
The cam dyno got huge losses.



_Modified by [email protected] at 12:45 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

phatvw's dyno states, "The first peak in each torque curve is an artifact of the dyno loading up and should be ignored ".
possibly the hp curve was affected as well? who knows.
my car feels fine to me


----------

